# Where is the best place to buy trailer tires?



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

I need four new tires for my trailer D rated. I'm on a budget and have found tires/rims for 100 at walmart. Is this the cheapest around?


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Give Eddie English in Milton a try. He carries trailer parts, tires and rims. Located on Hwy 90.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Let's get it together and do a group buy from somebody locally....

just an idea for everybody in tough times.


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Hey, whatever works. If we could get a better group deal, I can wait till we get together and set it up with someone.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

me also.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

You'll get tires and wheels at half that price at Boat Trailer in Milton. 



Eddie English

626-9070


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

I'll give them a call tomorrow and ask about bulk deals.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I have bought a few from Academy for $80 tire and wheel combo. They where E rated.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Check with Robs Trailers also.


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Looks like everyone listed is closed today besides Acadamy but I remember them being pretty pricey for the size tire I need. I'm looking for a 215/75 D 14.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff at Commerical tire.. He's over off of Herman street I think.. Off of Palafox, good guy good prices..


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

come talk to us up at dave howell tires on 29 just north of 9 mile road. 476-7026...unlike wally world etc we actually know what we are doing...I dont do prices just the work....but boat trailers and cars/trucks with PFF stickers quietly get the spa treatment :letsparty


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice,what type of price for the spa treatment? Hahaha 

Pm me a price.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I got a good deal on minethis last summer at the Firestone dealership there in Pensacola and I did a lot of looking. Unfortunately, I don't remember how much I paid, but I do remember they saved me over $100...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Eddie english wants $90 a tire. I think thats kinda steep. Did anyone find anything new out?


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

I just had Eddie english of "boat trailer" put 4 new tires on my trailer. I paid 300 for 3 tires and 1 tire/wheel combo. He charges about 86is for tire/wheel combo. I only needed on wheel as my other wheels were reusable. The tires where 205 75 14. C rated. They have tons of trailer accessories and parts too. Nice guy and he will work with you to get the best deal.


----------

